# Scar revision after port removal



## trwilson (Oct 17, 2008)

We have seen several hospitals in our area now code for scar revisions after removing a chest port with CPT codes 11400-11406.  Is this legitimate? We don't want to add these to our procedure list and start using them without first knowing if it's okay to do so.

Thanks for your help,
Traci Wilson, CPC


----------

